# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Giúp em vụ đèn năng lượng mặt trời với cả nhà ui

## Tuấn

Nhà mình có bác nào biết về cái món đèn năng lượng mặt trời tư vấn giúp em với ạ.

Em định làm mấy cái đèn sân vườn mà ngại đi dây điện nên tính kế lắp cho nó cái pin năng lượng mặt trời rồi cắm đâu thì cắm, đỡ phải đi dây các bác ạ.

Dở cái em chưa biết tí gì về cái món này.

Nhà mình có bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với, cái phần điện mình cần mua những gì ạ ? đấu như thế nào các bác chỉ giúp em với ạ, phụ kiện có dễ mua không ạ ?

Em củm ơn cả nhà

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em cũng biết sơ qua món này. Về điện thì bác cần mua những thứ sau:
1. Cell pin mặt trời (hiển nhiên rồi), mua nhiều cell về tự ghép lại hoặc mua cell ghép sẵn. Kiếm loại công suất cao tý ạ.
2. Bộ sạc ắc quy (solar charge controller) để điều khiển việc sạc ắc quy.
3. Ắc quy 12V, dung lượng thì tùy túi tiền ạ.
3. Bộ inverter lên 220V nếu bác dùng các loại đèn có điện áp cao. Còn với đèn LED áp thấp thì kiếm bộ mạch boost áp là ok rồi.
Cơ bản chỉ cần vậy là đủ chiến. Còn pro hơn thì làm thêm cái trục xoay pin mặt trời theo hướng ánh sáng nữa, và thêm mạch bật tắt đèn khi trời tối.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Còn sơ đồ đấu thì: Pin mặt trời-->Bộ điều khiển sạc --> ắc quy--->mạch boost--->bộ điều khiển đèn-->đèn. Mời các bác tham gia bổ sung thêm ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## MinhPT

Đơn giản hơn thì mua đèn có sẵn tấm thu năng lượng mặt trời, mạch sạch, pin, phần điều khiển, LED.
Nhưng mà loại này thường không đủ năng lượng và không đủ sáng, vì tấm thu năng lượng mặt trời bé quá, nhưng lại có kiểu cảm biến có người đến thì sáng, cũng vui vui

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Nếu anh cần đèn vườn năng lượng mặt giời thì mua quách cho rồi. Chế cũng chẳng khá hơn mà e là ko đẹp


Cái vấn đề với loại đèn này là anh phải để chỗ có nắng nhiều. Để trong bóng râm nó ko sạc nổi

----------

huanpt, Tuấn

----------


## huanpt

Mua cho nhanh bác Tuấn.
Em cũng đú theo vụ này, mấy năm nay cell nó vẫn nằm trong tủ.  :Frown:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Nếu anh cần đèn vườn năng lượng mặt giời thì mua quách cho rồi. Chế cũng chẳng khá hơn mà e là ko đẹp
> 
> 
> Cái vấn đề với loại đèn này là anh phải để chỗ có nắng nhiều. Để trong bóng râm nó ko sạc nổi


Bóng dâm không sạc nổi hả cụ ? èo ... để em xem lại chút hi hi :P

----------


## kimtuan20021989

trước mình ở nhật thì đèn sân vườn năng lượng mặt trời phong phú về chủng loại lắm, giá nó cũng ở trên trời.
Đèn nháy cũng có, đèn sáng cũng có đèn mờ cũng có. Về thời lượng sáng nó cũng thiết kế gần bằng giờ các bác đi ngủ ( tầm 9-10h tối ) 
nhưng giá ở trên trời, đèn rẻ (100 yên - 20k VND ) thì ko tốt. Bác chế là ok đó, sử dụng điện vào của tấm pin để làm cảm biến luôn, thuật toán là khi tấm pin < bao nhiêu volt đó ( trời tối ) thì sáng , mạch nạp xả nữa là ok

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cám ơn cả nhà, vụ này nghe chừng phần điện khoai quá, để em xem nếu xương xẩu thì em đi dây điện cho nó thôi ạ, nhìn mớ thiết bị đã choáng rùi, mà bi chừ cũng chưa biết đi đâu mà mua được nữa.

----------


## kimtuan20021989

ở vn mình bậy cái cắm ngoài vườn không khéo ko cánh mà bay, bị nhổ trộm hết. Theo mắt nhìn của em thì nó rất tinh tế và đẹp

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Tuấn xích mỗi cây với 1 cái bồn 1 tấn bác ợ  :Wink: 

Theo kinh nghiệm điện đóm của em, nếu trong bóng râm thì anh chịu khó kiếm đèn có tấm pin to to, đèn led be bé thì ok.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## linh linh

Bên e có nhà máy sản xuất trực tiếp đèn năng lượng mặt trời các loại nhé. Hỗ trợ cả khách buôn và khách lẻ. Mời mọi người tham khảo thông tin trên Website : thietbidenmf.com / Hotline : 1.Mss Hiếu  -  01637891231 /  2. Ms Minh   -  0981476419

----------


## Thocon

Bác tham khảo sản phẩm đền sân vườn bên Vũ Phong Solar hàng Việt Nam chất lượng cao tự động bật khi trời tối và tắt khi trời sáng.

----------


## Thocon

Bác vào đây tham khảo nhé:
https://vuphong.vn/san-pham/den-san-...t-troi-2-bong/

ĐÈN ĐƯỜNG / ĐÈN SÂN VƯỜN NĂNG LƯỢNG MẶT TRỜI TỰ ĐỘNG BẬT TẮT

Cấu tạo: gồm có mặt trên là tấm pin mặt trời, một hộp bên trong chứa mạch điều khiển kỹ thuật số và sử dụng pin Lithium với độ bền cao, mặt dưới là 2 bộ đèn Led. Khung đèn có thể bắt vào tường hoặc trụ tròn dễ dàng.

Thời gian sáng: thiết kế sáng từ lúc trời tối (khoảng 6h tối) đến sáng. Chế độ sáng thông minh khi ít điện hoặc mưa liên tục sẽ giảm điện tiêu thụ về đêm khuya để tiết kiệm điện.

Bảo hành tấm pin 10 năm, bảo hành 1 đổi 1 trong thời gian 1 năm. Độ bền tấm pin hơn 30 năm.

----------

